# Slot ported enclosure - wedge type possible?



## joms

Given:

Subs = JL 12W7
Amp = JL HD750/1
Box = Slot ported Enclosure (with very steep wedge on rear)
Internal Volume = 1.75cu ft NET as per JL's recommendation
Length = 22 inches (max)
Height = ??
Depth(top) = ??
Depth(bottom) = ??

Can i make a slot ported wedge box that is very slanted in the rear? If so, would the port inside the sub be slanted as well or should it be straight? Tnx

As per pics shown below, do you think this will work on my JL12W7? This is not the exact dimension ( I didn't take into account of the dimension). I just did this to try ang show you guys what I have in mind. I intend to make the distance of the driver's magnet to the rear board that makes up the port only 1" on the top part. The bottom part will have a larger clearance as the board is slanting. See pics below


----------



## 5Speed

Can you provide us with the maximum height you would like to go with this unit?
Also how deep you would like to make the top of the box?

EDIT: is 1.75 Net? Meaning including the driver and port displacement?


----------



## joms

yes it is 1.75 net as per JL's recommended spec. Actually, I have no idea about box enclosures yet and as per JL, the slot port box should have an external dimension of (WxHxD) - 22.75 in. x 15.5 in. x 15.5 in. However, the max Width I can make the box is 22in. I should therefore increase the D or H but I'm not sure by how much yet. I'd also want to wedge the back part of the box so that i can maximize the space. It will be very slanted though as the 2nd row chair can be folded down a bit. (The box will be placed right behind the 2nd row seat of a Hyundai Santa Fe 2009). 

JL Audio's Recommended Slot Port Box (as per their website):










External Dimensions - 22.75 in. x 15.5 in. x 15.5 in. (Width x Height x Depth)
Slot Port Internal Dimensions - 1.75 in x 14 in x 24.0 in. (Slot Width x Slot Height x Slot Length)
Volume - 1.75 cu. ft (net int.)


----------



## 5Speed

RE Enclosure Calculator

Use RE audio's Box building calculator. Just remember that the program substracts for the ports air space but does not account for the air space the subwoofer occupies, so whatever the program tells you the net air space is substract the amount the air space the subwoofer also takes up.


----------



## Austin

This will work fine. Just measure the middle of the port wall to find the length.

You could also put the port on the bottom and have it go up the back. That would eliminate the slanted port corner.


----------



## chromatiq

Austin said:


> This will work fine. Just measure the middle of the port wall to find the length.
> 
> You could also put the port on the bottom and have it go up the back. That would eliminate the slanted port corner.


hi i also have a wedge box to build an not sure how to calculate the slot port i want very low bass.please help my email is [email protected]


----------



## hankbot

Here's my slot ported wedge. About 1.5 cubes net on one of the newer type R 12's. The things on top are the port and a tray to keep groceries or anything else from falling in front and damaging the sub. I had some fears about the port not radiating from the same plane as the sub, but all seems well no noticeable cancellations or peaks from it. 


Before assembly 










After assembly


----------

